# My First Aquabid Betta- Smudge



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Well... I JUST won my bid for *1-M20 Blue/White marble male (HM geno) from Betta5.... I know hes not THE best, but I fel in love with him and I think hes GORGEOUS*

*His parents:*

*halfmoon lavender marble father and super delta turquoise marble mother*

*







*



*and Smudge:*


*







*


*Comments? *


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow Smudge looks really nice. The colors are very pretty and compliment each other VERY well!

Are the two in the first picture a pair? That first male is also very pretty. He has a nice look to him!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

a123andpoof said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Wow Smudge looks really nice. The colors are very pretty and compliment each other VERY well!
> 
> Are the two in the first picture a pair? That first male is also very pretty. He has a nice look to him!


 
I know, he had a brother with a bit better finage, but his coloring and pattern wasnt as nice

The two in the first picture are his parents.... and I know, he's one of the big reasons I fell in love with Smudge, I LOVE the fins on the dad


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

ah I see! Wow his fins don't even have any red, which is really surprising lol.

Nice color and it looks to me like he is going to change a bit more.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I know, one of his brothers had a bit of red, blue, and lavender... the others were more pastel, lol

Im hoping he changes a little bit.... but for the better... fingers crossed!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree. My intuition just is really strong on this. He has a really high chance of changing because you can see that his color hasn't fully stayed in there and that's where the "jumping gene" takes its tole.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh..he'll change. xD
I'll bet he ends up all blue/blue-white butterfly in a few months.(his dad has the messy-butterflyesque coloring)
Maybe some red wash with age because of his dad, though it looks like your boy has non-red(yellow)


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> I agree. My intuition just is really strong on this. He has a really high chance of changing because you can see that his color hasn't fully stayed in there and that's where the "jumping gene" takes its tole.


Lol, I know, one of his brother was almost identical, but the breeder sent me an updated picture of him and WOW.... he looks more like the dad (butterfly) when he started out as a messy marble


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Bambi said:


> Oh..he'll change. xD
> I'll bet he ends up all blue/blue-white butterfly in a few months.(his dad has the messy-butterflyesque coloring)
> Maybe some red wash with age because of his dad, though it looks like your boy has non-red(yellow)


I know, I can't wait to see how he changes... one of the reasons I LOVE marbles... Merle didn't start coloring up till the last month or so, before then she was a plain white... NO other markings (compared to her siblings I was a it dissapointed, but she def. showed me!!!) 
Im really excited to get him XD
The breeder is shipping him out in the morning and promised to call and to send me pics of the shipping label with tracking number <3 for my first aquabid purchase, Im def. pleased :-D


----------



## thebroadenthusiast (Dec 29, 2011)

The marbling is fantastic (I <3 Marbles)
He reminds me of my guy, Jacobthe one in my avatar and in my album XD


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

Pretty darn cute!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

thebroadenthusiast said:


> The marbling is fantastic (I <3 Marbles)
> He reminds me of my guy, Jacobthe one in my avatar and in my album XD


Your boy is CUTE! I love marbles <3


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

dew said:


> Pretty darn cute!


Thank you


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Smudge is cute, and his name suits him to a T. I'm sure him and Merle will produce some nice-coloured fry. If you aren't looking at showing or producing top quality fish, I don't think finnage matters as much as colour. 

Half the fish labelled at my LFS as HM are lucky to be considered deltas, and none of the people purchasing them seem to notice or care.

Looking forward to seeing a spawn log. I'm about to pay for my three females. Now I just need to find a suitable 'stud' :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Smudge is cute, and his name suits him to a T.


Thank you :-D I thought so to :-D



LittleBettaFish said:


> I'm sure him and Merle will produce some nice-coloured fry. If you aren't looking at showing or producing top quality fish, I don't think finnage matters as much as colour.
> 
> Half the fish labelled at my LFS as HM are lucky to be considered deltas, and none of the people purchasing them seem to notice or care.


Im breeding for showing, but I DO want to produce the best quality I can... otherwise I see no real purpose in breeding.... I do have a small petstore that is looking to purchase some, but they actually do not sell fish so I would be caring for them daily and will be able to monitor them




LittleBettaFish said:


> Looking forward to seeing a spawn log. I'm about to pay for my three females. Now I just need to find a suitable 'stud' :mrgreen:


Good luck on your spawn! I just picked up the tank Im going to use to breed in today, now I'm just waiting for my microworms and vinegar eels to arrive... and I still need BBS :-/ once I have the fry food I will start conditioning the pair (depending on Smudge's size and if I choose to use him... he is younger than Merle so I may have to wait a month or so to get his size a little bigger... nothing one on one TLC can't fix quick!)


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Personally I'm more inclined towards the mindset of breeding the best to the best, but I know a majority here usually breed pet store type fish, which is fine if you can find a market for them.

Just don't let your microworm colony go off. I wondered what that foul smell in my bedroom was, and found a very mouldy looking microworm colony. Even with a lid on I could smell it :lol:

Live food cultures have since been banned from my bedroom.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I have A petstore betta I would love to breed (black copper CT) but that is only because he has PERFECT fins (a bit of drooping from poor water quality) and his coloring is PERFECT... but unless I find a HIGH quality matching female I probably never would... especially since I don't know his background :-/


Lol... my first time breeding AND with live cultures... Im SCARED TO DEATH of forgetting about one and it... going off.... lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

LittleBettas said:


> Lol, I know, one of his brother was almost identical, but the breeder sent me an updated picture of him and WOW.... he looks more like the dad (butterfly) when he started out as a messy marble


That DEFINITELY sounds right! All marbles will change to a butterfly in a few generations of breeding in the line.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol, I know  luckily Im a HUGE fan of both mables and butterflies <3


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

LittleBettas said:


> Lol, I know  luckily Im a HUGE fan of both mables and butterflies <3


AS AM I! I would prefer marbles though because they are all so different and never have the same pattern. Like swimming SnowFlakes.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> AS AM I! I would prefer marbles though because they are all so different and never have the same pattern. Like swimming SnowFlakes.


Lol, so do I, I have always loved butterflies... but nothing beats the individuality of a marble <3


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

smudge is gorgeous 0-0 i love him alot, i like the mother though XD


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol, she doesn't have the best fins ever, but she does remind me of my first betta ever 


The breeder emailed me all of the information... Smudge should be here Monday or Tuesday :-D


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can't wait to see him :-D keep us updated! i like her, but i love long finned females more, like my avi (she my pretty girl, mean though) XP dad is pretty too.
i'll bet smudge is not gonna stay like that forever, i love marbles (never got one >.>") and BFs are very unique to me i had one, she passed by dropsy. not sure about my avi girl :| but what ever pretty boy, i likee


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't worry  the second he gets here I'll have LOTS of pictures posted


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

SUSPENSE!! lol :-D


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I know, lol, Im so excited.... :-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

LittleBettas said:


> Lol, so do I, I have always loved butterflies... but nothing beats the individuality of a marble <3


Exactly!
I can't wait for pictures of him! Hopefully he gets there safe and sound! When did the breeder ship him out?


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

She sent him out saturday, and she just sent me an email, he is in the city RIGHT next to mine!!!!
:-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That is GREAT! Knowing myself I would have been on the tracking list the whole time since shipped out. (I did that for my fish from DarkMoon17)!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol, I did that with my bettas from Cajun and Darkmoon... this go around the breeder has been checking and giving me updates :-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm a bit surprised that the breeder is still interested in giving you updates on your fish since they are mostly the "strickly business" kind of breeders.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

My best guess is it mainly because I let her know this was my first aquabid purchase.... that and she only had a few males posted for sale


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ah I see. Was he an import? I don't remember if you had stated this or not.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

He isn't, Im bidding on a female who is though <3


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Has he made it yet? He sure is a wonderful marble, I love marbles and butterflies!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

No, I went up around 2 when regular mail came, was told to come back at 4ish since thats when UPS/Fed-x usually comes, but they didn't call, my apartment manager said she would bring him over once he arrived though (should be tomorrow at the latest).... fingers crossed everything goes okay!!!

Thank you XD I love marbles also


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

AWWW MAN!!! I HATE waiting!
Oh, well, not much you can do but wait.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I know :-(
It sucks...
Im waiting on Smudge to arrive and Im waiting on a bid to end... Im in a COMPLETE frenzy :-(


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

LittleBettas said:


> He isn't, Im bidding on a female who is though <3


Show a picture of the female you are interested in. Are you interested in breeding them or something?


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't like to post up pictures of fish I am bidding on until after the auction is over, I've seen it get nasty with some fish and there are still a few days left before the auction ends.
I am planning to breed Smudge with a HM marble female I already have, but if I do win this girl I will probably use her as a back up girl


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

LittleBettas said:


> I don't like to post up pictures of fish I am bidding on until after the auction is over, I've seen it get nasty with some fish and there are still a few days left before the auction ends.
> I am planning to breed Smudge with a HM marble female I already have, but if I do win this girl I will probably use her as a back up girl


Oh I understand. Yeah, I didn't think of someone else trying to outbid you:/...

Do you sell on AB?


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah :-/ 
Hopefully all goes well, but theres a few days left on it and Im having a SUPER busy week :-/

No, I don't currently sell on aquabid, for my first spawn I have local people who I am selling to (2 people are wanting to set up sororities... one of which is a 150 gallon 
:-D) and there are a few local people who want males, and there is a local store (it specializes in pet supplies, but does not sell fish) that will sell a few at a time for a certain price (and I will go up daily to check on them and feed/clean them)


Smudge came in earlier today!!!! super busy day so I didn't have time to post this morning... but here he is! 
He has marbles up a LOT since the breeders picture, but he still looks GORGEOUS!!!!

I'll get better pictures probably tomorrow once I have more sit down time


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hes beautiful and really has marbled a lot and hes not done yet


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I know :-D
My favorite thing about marbles.... they are always changing :-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Do you want to see some red from the father in him at all?


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't mind either way, some of his brothers are black, green and blue marbles with splashes of the lavender red that the dad has... it looks REALLY cool with all of the colors


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That's pretty cool! I love that my pair have the marble gene in them and then I noticed that they also have the DT gene from Fasht's spawn he showed a picture of a fry that is DT and I cant wait for them to spawn to know if I have some fry or even 1 fry with the DT gene in them. I would definitely be so happy to have just one DT


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol, I LOVE DTs.... I have seen a few I REALLY like on Aquabid but I have yet to win a bid on one (I need to bid on a day Im not so busy!!!!)


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Congratulations on the safe arrival of Smudge! He's wonderful, I love marbles.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you tpocicat!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

LittleBettas said:


> Lol, I LOVE DTs.... I have seen a few I REALLY like on Aquabid but I have yet to win a bid on one (I need to bid on a day Im not so busy!!!!)


Yeah, I love DT's too, but I cant bid on them because almost all of them are in Thialand and I dont know how to work that, plus they are usually ALWAYS over $40 when buying from Thialand.

Also there are close to none on AB usually and a few from chard55, but the caudal fin is not even to breed.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Yeah, I love DT's too, but I cant bid on them because almost all of them are in Thialand and I dont know how to work that, plus they are usually ALWAYS over $40 when buying from Thialand.
> 
> Also there are close to none on AB usually and a few from chard55, but the caudal fin is not even to breed.


I know :-( I would LOVE to get my hands on a decent DT to start working with....


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

It is only possible for me to see DTs in PA or in a different city which is a little annoying. Also i do want to breed hmpkdt or salamanders. I dont know why but ny new facination is qith salamanders. The even butterfly pattern is so adorable on hmpks.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

^
Totally agreed... I saw a GORGEOUS hmpkdt at petsmart.... wanted him SO bad (still do)... his cadual fin sucked of course, but he had gorgeous coloring and I have always wanted a DT
Lol, pks always seem to have the most even patterns.... long finned fish may be gorgeous... but shortfinned ones are just adorable


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree as well. ^

I love the little attitudes that they have. Its so cute. When dtpks embrace it looks even better! They are so fast too. And i dont know why but dt looks like two balloons on it when on dthms. Hms do have amazing colors and finnage but pks and pkdts and hmpks have a nice "clean cut" if you know what i mean.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol, it does look like balloons!!! I never noticed that before! Lol

But I know what your talking about with the clean cut look... lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah, they really look nice when they swim and I find that DTHMPK's HMPKs, PKs ect and other short finned bettas are a lot more aggressive.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

They are, but they are easier to keep in tanks with filters and you dont have to worry about them tailbiting....lol
There really should be more DT breeders locally (as in not in Thailand) that are of decent quality....


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree. I havent seen many decent dts from he us besides from hopdigity and she has only had dts one time (fom what ive seen).

I have seen some beautiful dts in petco...rarely petsmart but yeah petco has amazing dts some times if you are there at the right time when they have their shipment.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he MUST be even more pretty in person 0-0

well i lost my DBT :-( the DBT gene must come from the parents, parents or so LOL it'll be cool having a DBT geno (without knowing )


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

He's drop dead gorgeous in person, lol... and the best part... he's actually pretty big, once all of my supplies arrive I will start conditioning him and Merle and preping for breeding... 

for doubletails, you can't breed DT to DT or you end up with a lot of physical deformities... if I could find a nice marble DT... or even a dragon DT.... oooo, I would SO breed... but I can't find one of either here :-(


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree! Breeding DT to DT will only give you a mass produce of so many deformities because DT itself is a deformity. It's like breeding two fish with bent spines.


----------

